# Pitted Bore



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

I was handed down a very old 12 ga SXS a few years ago. It's from International Arms Co and I'd like to restore enough to use it again. It sat in a basement for many decades- (The hammers need some work and the barrel is pitted a bit).
As far as a pitted barrel what can be done? I'm guessing not a whole lot. It may not be too imnportant to get things completely smoothed out since I'm just looking to have a little fun with it but was curious about the restoration options/cost on a pitted barrel. I'm pretty far from a gunsmith myself. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Hang it on the wall. Restoring the finish on most antiques usually brings down any value it may have. It may not be safe to shoot modern amunition in a old gun.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Unless this is some high value gun I would just do the best yourself. I had my best results on a rusty bore(M-L) with the combination of Kroil oil the alternated with 'JB' Bore cleaner. You do a few patches with the kroil, let it soak in some then rub back & forth with tight fitting patches of the mildly abrasive JB bore cleaner. After you get 'done', soak in some more kroil, let it sit & do it again. You can get the kroil/JB bore combination from Brownells & Midway I think. Leave a light coat inside when stored.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Chuck a cleaning rod in your drill, put a brush or swab on it and wrap that with fine grade sandpaper or emery cloth. Oil the bore and the emery and start polishing. I've cleaned up many old shotgun bores this way. Keep the drill moving in and out never stopping and overpolishing an area. You can't use too much oil and you may have to change the emery once or twice to get the desied effect.


----------



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

After a thourough cleaning there were visible imperfections in the smoothness of the bore. Would pitting and rust be treated the same way? thanx


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

if its a safety issue do not shoot it, otherwise quit looking down the bore, that will fix it. See how it shoots. not much else can be done.

Ryan


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes, it will not make it perfect but it will get rid of a lot of sins.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

RyanV said:


> if its a safety issue do not shoot it, otherwise quit looking down the bore, that will fix it. See how it shoots. not much else can be done.
> 
> Ryan


:lol: well said:lol:


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Had a friend at one time that shot an old damascus barreled 12ga SxS for fun. Somewhere managed to get some 20ga barrel sleeves that slid inside and they worked very well. He passed away in the last few years so I can't be more specific. Maybe one of the more focused gun sites can help further if desired


----------



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

RyanV said:


> if its a safety issue do not shoot it, otherwise quit looking down the bore, that will fix it. See how it shoots. not much else can be done.
> 
> Ryan


Have to agree, good point. I was curious just how much I could do on my own, with a pretty good idea I couldn't do too much. I know there are some pretty knowledgeable gun folks on here.
Thanks all for your replies


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

You didn't say if the barrels are Damascus or Fluid Steel, however it needs to be inspected by a competent SxS gunsmith. I don't believe your gun is worth allot of money, but it still may be fun to shoot, if safe. I put 1000's of rounds a year through Damascus SxS's. If you can't find someone to inspect it for you, bring it to Lapeer Sportsmans Club in April. Someone will be glad to help you.

Lapeer Michigan Side by Side shoot
This year we're going to a three day shoot - April 2,3,4th. We have camping hook-ups, food, and a covered 5-stand this year. On Friday our main event will be 5-stand, and on Saturday it will be Sporting Clays with the steak dinner and awards. Sunday will be a fun day- maybe some BP event or duck towers. There's also skeet and trap. Dealers get free tables - we usually get around 75 shooters. For more info contact Paul Harm at [email protected] or 810-724-5582


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> Chuck a cleaning rod in your drill, put a brush or swab on it and wrap that with fine grade sandpaper or emery cloth. Oil the bore and the emery and start polishing. I've cleaned up many old shotgun bores this way. Keep the drill moving in and out never stopping and overpolishing an area. You can't use too much oil and you may have to change the emery once or twice to get the desied effect.


 
My method of choice is the same as above, but with a 10ga brush, as opposed to sandpaper (never thought of that). Used to clean everyone's slug bbls that shot fosters instead of the sabots the bbl was made for.

Load that bore up with Hoppes and start reaming. Let her soak a couple of hrs and repeat till clean.


----------



## norhman (Nov 28, 2006)

Pitting in the barrels are unsightly but does not affect much. Pitting in the chambers can make extraction of the shells more difficult. The 20ga. inserts are a good idea. Try cabelas (saw some on their site) or googling for 12 to 20 gauge inserts. I was looking for some a while back and found some interesting sites. Even Ebay had some.
Hope this helps!


----------



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

norhman said:


> Pitting in the barrels are unsightly but does not affect much. Pitting in the chambers can make extraction of the shells more difficult. The 20ga. inserts are a good idea. Try cabelas (saw some on their site) or googling for 12 to 20 gauge inserts. I was looking for some a while back and found some interesting sites. Even Ebay had some.
> Hope this helps!


Typically, how much weight is added with the 20ga sleeve inserts?
It is a pretty heavy gun already, but that sounds like a potentially good option.
Thanks again to all for the replies


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have 410 inserts for a 20 guage and the weight is inconsequential. The ones I have only go the length of the shell, maybe just a little more. Most of the big guy's should have them, Cabela's, Midway etc.. I've just used them for practicing when the Son was younger.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

first take it to a gun smith for a good inspection to see if its even safe to concider shooting it.
one option if it has enough material is to have it back bored.
another is to buy sleeves as has been sugjested. this is a common practice with skeet shooters. they often buy a 12 ga with tubes for 20 ga. 28 ga. and .410 so they can shoot one gun in all four events.
sleeves usually run about $300, and can be gotten threw most gun shops.
if the bore is shootable but not safe for modern rounds, you may concider loading black powder shot shells. just as fun and you should see the looks you get on the range when that cloud of smoke billows out.lol.


----------

